# best buddies!



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

I found these two snuggles up on a log in their viv!

Sort of looking cute.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

STUNNING..... enough said mate.


----------



## oscarsi001 (Feb 28, 2011)

now they WOULD be worth all the trouble of getting a DWA for !!!:notworthy:


----------



## Ryanb0401 (Dec 21, 2012)

Absolutely stunning. Would pay the ridiculous fee for a DWAL here just to keep bush vipers... assuming I'm right in thinking they're bush vipers. 


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## dr del (Feb 14, 2008)

Incredible pic. :notworthy:


----------



## Connorcaiman87 (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow. just wow. stunning animals and a fantastic picture. absolutely beautiful


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Beetlejuice beetlejuice BEETLEJUICE!

Fantastic looking sp. mate :2thumb:


----------



## rainbow.ben (Dec 11, 2007)

They look like they wouldnt even hurt a fly :whistling2:


----------



## Nel5on (Aug 24, 2010)

that is an amazing photograph, very nice models as well though...


----------



## Kelfezond (Nov 20, 2010)

Absolutely amazing

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Ryanb0401 said:


> Absolutely stunning. Would pay the ridiculous fee for a DWAL here just to keep bush vipers... assuming I'm right in thinking they're bush vipers.
> 
> 
> _Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


Hairy bush vipers I would say


----------



## Tim85 (Sep 22, 2011)

That is by far the most aesthetically pleasing photo my eyes have seen in a long time
They almost look like renderings. Incredible!


----------



## Ronster (Nov 21, 2011)

A stunning picture indeed!


----------



## tm302 (Feb 28, 2012)

i know its been said but incredible photo!


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow.. I want some :mf_dribble:


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

They are the most eye poppingly beautiful snakes i have ever cast me eye balls upon.....They are so stunning infact - that my peepers have now actually fell out my head....and rolled under the wheels of a car and got splattered :flrt:


----------



## Jay9098 (May 21, 2011)

amazing photo and snakes


----------



## TheCraigShaw (Aug 12, 2012)

Absolutely STUNNING!:notworthy:


----------



## sammich (Jan 23, 2013)

They really are the most amazing looking snakes I've ever seen in my life. @[email protected]


----------



## Kimora (Mar 7, 2012)

Breath taking photo, and stunning snakes :flrt:


----------



## D15NEY (Feb 5, 2013)

Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

awesome pics anyone know the LD on these as im curious how toxic they are


----------



## Irishjack1992 (Jan 11, 2012)

Those colours are amazing, gorgeous snakes


----------

